# Crayola Glow Sand Sculptures



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried this stuff out?
http://www.crayola.com/browse-products/glow-explosion-sand-sculptures.aspx

I was at Michaels and thought it looked really cool for my blacklight room, where everything is dark with glowing chemical jars and faces. But then I saw that it was $15... so I figured it would be the last thing on my list, if even. Then I saw it at Five Below for $4. Now I'm actually considering it.

So I was just wondering if anyone has ever used it before, and maybe this even let other people know about it


----------

